# Sneak preview: 70s Toro 524 gets a Hemi



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I picked up this Toro 524 back in April and hadn't touched it all this time until very recently. This is a clean survivor with hardly any rust. The previous owner told me that it'd run if I put gas in it, but that it wouldn't really throw the heavy wet snow.

These are from the original ad that I saved:


































I think this is an older one, like from the mid 70s. It has rubber isolators under the engine mount plate, even. VERY beefy construction. Skid plates, scraper bar, and friction disk are all in good shape.

Over the last couple of weekends, I've removed the old engine and have installed a Hemi 212cc that I bought back several years ago. No need for the chute crank relocation on this one. The only issue I had was that the setscrew heads for the old pulley rounded off, so I'm using a spare Ariens 924 series stock pulley.










It runs and drives, I just need to make a small adjustment to the auger pulley tensioner so that the auger doesn't turn with the lever in the OFF position. 

I may also hook up the factory throttle cable to the Predator engine, but the positions indicated on the control panel would be the opposite (Fast is idle, and idle is fast).


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

db130, 

Nice machine, one of my favorites, a model 38040. If I remember correctly, 1979 was the first year it was produced. I have a 1986 version with a Predator 212. With an impeller mod it throws snow 40 feet, and handles heavy wet snow very well. I haven't connected the remote throttle control, never felt it was needed. I too had to fight with the engine pulley set screws, soaked in penetrating oil (several kinds) for days but they finally came out. I'm sure you will enjoy using yours. Here's a picture of mine.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Double ditto on the 38040. A very solid machine. It comes alive with an impeller kit. Y'all have seen enough pics of mine!


----------



## wfd44 (Nov 10, 2014)

I had one for many years. Mine had been repowered with an 8hp Briggs (flathead). That machine would throw snow like nobody’s business. No impeller mods either. Sold it when I bought the Power Max 826 HD so my wife would have electric start when I was on 24 hr shifts.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I checked the model number plate and it is a 31624 from 1974. It's about to turn 45 years old. Wow, just wow....


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

db130 said:


> I checked the model number plate and it is a 31624 from 1974. It's about to turn 45 years old. Wow, just wow....


* That is a 1984 model. there never was a 5-24 made in the 70's.*


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> * That is a 1984 model. there never was a 5-24 made in the 70's.*


Go google "toro 31624" and you get quite a few hits saying that it's from 1974:

https://www.partstree.com/models/31624-524-toro-snow-thrower-sn-004000001-004999999-1974/
https://www.ereplacementparts.com/t...snowthrower-parts-c-121776_121777_123729.html
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/re-powering/82553-74-toro-524-now-predator-powered.html

And Here's the owner's manual from Toro:

https://www.toro.com/getpub/8274

The bottom of page 2 says, "copyright 1973"

But hey, what do I know? I'm just the Ariens guy <shrug>.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

db130 said:


> Go google "toro 31624" and you get quite a few hits saying that it's from 1974:
> 
> https://www.partstree.com/models/31624-524-toro-snow-thrower-sn-004000001-004999999-1974/
> https://www.ereplacementparts.com/t...snowthrower-parts-c-121776_121777_123729.html
> ...


* I Don't have to google it. because I was Living and Breathing them in those years.*


----------



## toromike (Aug 20, 2018)

db130 said:


> I checked the model number plate and it is a 31624 from 1974. It's about to turn 45 years old. Wow, just wow....


db130, you sent me right down a deep rabbit hole last night, for hours (this morning too). I never realized that there was a 31624 (524) model that was almost identical to the 38040. I now realize that I have seen the 31624 before but I always thought it was just an early 38040. There are a few external differences, and there are some internal differences (support brackets, etc.) but those differences are minor.

I also found that there is a 31677 (724) variant which appears to be the the same as the 31624 but with a 7hp engine. The only serial number that the Toro website shows for the 31624 is 4xxxxxxx. For the 31677, serial numbers are shown as 4xxxxxx, 5xxxxxx, 6xxxxxx and 7xxxxxx. So, it appears that the 31624 was made for only one year, and the 31677 was made for four years. The 38040 has 10 serial number sequences 0xxxxxx - 9xxxxxx, which I believe corresponds to 1979 to 1988. I don't believe that Toro would have been making the 31624 and the 38040 at the same time in 1984 so the 31624 appears to have been made for only one year in 1974, and the 31677 was 1974 - 1977. When I searched for images, the 38040 models seem to outnumber the 31624 models by at least 10 to 1. 

Here is a forum post that also substantiates 1974 for the 31624, the picture shows a machine identical to db130's machine.
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/re-powering/82553-74-toro-524-now-predator-powered.html


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

toromike said:


> Here is a forum post that also substantiates 1974 for the 31624, the picture shows a machine identical to db130's machine.
> https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/re-powering/82553-74-toro-524-now-predator-powered.html


https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/885657-post1.html

"This is my old trusty 524 that my Father bought new in 1974. I've had it since about 1995. I've nursed the old H50 Tecumseh along each year, even bringing it back from the dead once when the connecting rod journal seized up on the crank journal.
I've entertained the idea of buying a new machine the past couple of years, but quite frankly, I'm not impressed with the materials used these days. Sheetmetal seems a thinner gauge, and lots of plastics are used.
So why should I spend close to $1,000 on a new machine when really all this one needs is a new engine? So after researching them, bought the Harbor Frieght Predator 212."


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

As it turns out, the torsion spring that engages the auger brake had rusted off on one end, so the augers would still spin a bit even with the auger lever disengaged. 

Fortunately, the spring is still widely available and reasonably priced (~$15 with shipping). Part number 20-1160. Here it is installed:










I even connected the auger interlock kill switch in-line with the Predator kill switch, so everything works as originally intended with the exception of the throttle cable. I may even have a customer lined up for it already.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

It has been buttoned up:


----------



## spridget (Dec 26, 2020)

Good day new member here, and my 524 just crapped out 12/22/20, revs went up, released handle, clackity clack clunk, no compression. Will be taking a look, but this looks like a great solution to a blown engine. Got the machine for free, had a cracked valve, 30$ in parts, was good for 3 seasons. Mine is pretty clean......other than the stuck set screws any other helpful hints appreciated.
View attachment 172410


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ahhh, a trip down memory lane.. This was my old thread where a former know-it-all member claimed that my machine was from the 80s , even though it was not. 

@spridget, I think your 524 is definitely worth repowering. I think yours might actually be from the 80s because I see that it has the smaller HS50 engine. Is 38040 its 5-digit model number?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

What are those pointed pieces sticking out of the top of the bucket for?


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

welcome spridget. Machine looks very clean, would be a good candidate for re-power. You should start a new thread describing your efforts on this machine.

tx


----------



## spridget (Dec 26, 2020)

spridget said:


> Good day new member here, and my 524 just crapped out 12/22/20. Will be taking a look but this looks like a great solution to a blown engine. Mine is pretty clean......other than the stuck set screws any other helpful hints appreciated.
> View attachment 172410





captchas said:


> welcome to the SBF


Thank you for the welcome


db130 said:


> Ahhh a trip down memory lane, this was my old thread where a former member claimed that my machine was from the 80s  even though it was not.
> 
> @spridget, I think your 524 is definitely worth repowering. I think yours might actually be from the 80s because I see that it has the smaller HS50 engine. Is 38040 its 5-digit model number?


Yes 38o40 original owner noted 10/5/79 assume his purchase date ? Those pointy things LOL PANTS RIPPERS. They allow you to store it upright, like original drift bar but in less space.


----------



## fozzie (Dec 15, 2020)

I just picked up the same model for 100 bucks.38040 serial 80000.toro says 1978, the numbers on the hs 50 put it as a 1977.minimal surface rust,fires up on first pull.did the impeller mod.and threw 10 inches of our heavy cleveland snow about 35 feet.summer I'm going to strip it down for a good.degrease and paint and repower with the predator 301 cc 8hp engine as I feel the 5 horse is a little week for this size bucket.it threw great but was hard on the governor the whole time. I just have to find out what they use in the auger gearbox.is it mag1 or 90 wt?the manual posted here doesn't show my model but the tractor drive and bucket is identical.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

dbert said:


> What are those pointed pieces sticking out of the top of the bucket for?


hand guard to TRY to keep people from sticking their hands down there when it's running


----------



## spridget (Dec 26, 2020)

fozzie said:


> I just picked up the same model for 100 bucks.38040 serial 80000.toro says 1978, the numbers on the hs 50 put it as a 1977.minimal surface rust,fires up on first pull.did the impeller mod.and threw 10 inches of our heavy cleveland snow about 35 feet.summer I'm going to strip it down for a good.degrease and paint and repower with the predator 301 cc 8hp engine as I feel the 5 horse is a little week for this size bucket.it threw great but was hard on the governor the whole time. I just have to find out what they use in the auger gearbox.is it mag1 or 90 wt?the manual posted here doesn't show my model but the tractor drive and bucket is identical.


my manual says "3oz 89ml of sae 90 ep transmission oil, or fill to point of overflow"


----------



## fozzie (Dec 15, 2020)

I think dbert was talking about the triangle looking things on the upper.part of the auger opening.the wire in the shute.is a guard.mime had that but was all bent up and wouldn't stay in place so I removed it.at 52 years.old I'm from the Era of common sense so I know not to put my hands there and nobody else is permitted to use any of my power equipment.


----------



## fozzie (Dec 15, 2020)

spridget said:


> my manual says "3oz 89ml of sae 90 ep transmission oil, or fill to point of overflow"


Thank you spridget.I'll note that on my list along with the the other things I have found.its a very heavy unit for its size but pretty easy to maneuver and can move a lot ove heavy snow pretty fast.


----------



## IndyColtFan420 (11 mo ago)

db130 said:


> Go google "toro 31624" and you get quite a few hits saying that it's from 1974:
> 
> PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment
> https://www.ereplacementparts.com/t...snowthrower-parts-c-121776_121777_123729.html
> ...











Just looked mine up. Mines a 1978. But according to him there isn't any 524's made in the 70's. lol


----------



## IndyColtFan420 (11 mo ago)

Just bought this 3 days ago for $50. It's from 1978. It has no spark. It came with a spare engine. I was going to swap out ignition coils but this engine has points, and the spare doesn't. I didn't feel like messing with it so I just dropped a brand new Predator 7HP clone engine with electric start in it today. I'm going to mount a battery on it and put headlights on it. Mounted right up. The only problem I ran into was the crank on the old engine was a 1" and the new engine is a 3/4". I had to order the crankshaft adaptor. Found some nice used stock tires and rims on Facebook Marketplace for $40. Going to pick those up tomorrow. It looks like a clean machine. Just a little surface rust on the handles. I live in north of Indy, in Indiana, we don't get a lot of snow here most years, so it hasn't been used much.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

IndyColtFan420 said:


> Just looked mine up. Mines a 1978. But according to him there isn't any 524's made in the 70's. lol


Yup, that guy was a character, alright.

Post some pics of your _1978_ 524 with the new Predator.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

IndyColtFan420 said:


> for $50. It's from 1978.


Nice find for $50


----------



## IndyColtFan420 (11 mo ago)

db130 said:


> Yup, that guy was a character, alright.
> 
> Post some pics of your _1978_ 524 with the new Predator.


----------



## IndyColtFan420 (11 mo ago)

Found some new tires and rims on Amazon. Mine are tore up.








I still have to order them. I ordered the 3/4" to 1" crank adapter yesterday. I'm going to put the battery box up top where it says TORO. I found this pully also, I might buy it instead of using the adaptor. I'm not sure if it will work.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You can get new XTrac tires for half that price and clean up those rims you have.


----------



## IndyColtFan420 (11 mo ago)

I just sold this old beast to fund my new project. This thing worked really good. I never looked it up to see what year it was.


----------



## IndyColtFan420 (11 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> You can get new XTrac tires for half that price and clean up those rims you have.
> 
> I saw some nice tires but I hate changing tires on these tiny rims. I buy, sell, and repair riding lawnmowers and I change a lot of tires. I hate these small tires the most.....lol. I even have a homemade tire changer. I'd rather pay for new tires and rims.


----------



## IndyColtFan420 (11 mo ago)

These are only $20 each. Comes with tires and rims. $40 shipping. $80 total. I'd buy these but there is no return on these if they don't fit.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I have the mini-tire changer that I got at Harbor Freight on sale years ago ... I change tires all the time, as I have all the proper tools and supplies for it, as well as having it mounted on my bench. You certainly need such a device, as otherwise a real problem or destroy the tire, etc...

Actually, just dis-mounted a pair of turf tires yesterday for a Bolens I am restoring, and prepped the rims, and will be painting the rims today, as it is supposed to be around 60 ...


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I would go with the XTrac, as they are way better than the Snow Hogs in my opinion, and I have used both.

You also need to get a belt cover back on there.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

What size tire is on there now?


----------



## IndyColtFan420 (11 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> I have the mini-tire changer that I got at Harbor Freight on sale years ago ... I change tires all the time,
> 
> I should probably buy one of those. I just put new front tires on my go-kart a month ago and it took me 6 hours. They flattened them out like a pancake for shipping and it was near impossible to get them to seat. I had to spread them apart with chunks of wood and set them in front of my salamander heater for half a day to get them back into shape. I'm not in the mood to mess with tires right now....lol


----------



## IndyColtFan420 (11 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> What size tire is on there now?



I'm not sure. I looked it up and it says *13x4.00‑6 *


----------



## IndyColtFan420 (11 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> You also need to get a belt cover back on there.


I still haven't got the pully adaptor yet. My pully is just sitting on there. I ordered it 2 days ago.


----------



## IndyColtFan420 (11 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> Actually, just dis-mounted a pair of turf tires yesterday for a Bolens I am restoring, and prepped the rims, and will be painting the rims today, as it is supposed to be around 60 ...


I just restored this 1998 Craftsman. and this _Simplicity Lancer_


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

If you have a stubborn set of tires that won't seat, you take out the valve, and put a small ratchet strap around the center of the tire and use your compressor to pop them on ... then just put the valve back in and fill them up.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Actually, those tires I just showed you with the strap went on a Toro I sold a while back.


----------



## IndyColtFan420 (11 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> If you have a stubborn set of tires that won't seat, you take out the valve, and put a small ratchet strap around the center of the tire and use your compressor to pop them on ... then just put the valve back in and fill them up.
> [/QUO
> 
> Yep. That's a good trick. That's what I do.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow, I never saw chevron tread on the steering front of a riding mower. I would think they would tear up the lawn on turning?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL, .... I wore the front tires on my rider bald and replaced them with a free pair I got that were checked but great tread, so I just put tubes in them ... that was about four years ago ...


----------



## IndyColtFan420 (11 mo ago)

Oneacer said:


> Wow, I never saw chevron tread on the steering front of a riding mower. I would think they would tear up the lawn on turning?


It didn't do too bad really. I have some big ditches on my property is why I have those tires. I also have a plow I mount on the front and another set of tires just like these that I put studs in for traction in the snow.


----------

